# Never know about horsey owners...



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a 28 acre hay field that I have been haying for a few years...owners have some cows at a different location and have several beautiful horses that graze this field during non-hay times. So guy decides to put a fence down his property because of a spat he had with his kin folk, puts up T posts, but the spat ended before he could put up the fence, I assume he was going with field fence, but with the T posts and no caps one could assume that perhaps he was going to put up barbed wire for the horses....not only that, those damned T posts have been in my way for better part of two years, I've run over about 4 of them and they are now sitting at a 45o angle to the ground just waiting on a spooked horse to run into the damn thing and impale himself, been like this for over two years, just T posts, no fence, no caps and bent ones....I've asked him for the last two years to take em down, as you can see in this photo...they're still there....

Monday they won't be.....ima take every damn one of em up and lay em in his driveway.....

What ever happened to someone saying they were going to do something and actually doing it without waiting on the genie to show up and do it for them?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I'll trade you that field for the one we cut and bale that is 30 acres broke down into 7 different paddocks with a farmstead in the middle. Raking there with a manual folding rake is pretty much an exercise program in itself.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've got 6 sub 1 acre fields we bale. Manual fold tedder and have to fold for every gate.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I can tell ya them damn posts ain't up today! Me and two men spent all day taking down t posts and filling in holes the donkeys conveniently left for us....

Definitely a strange breed of people, but they like good hay.....and for that, i have to like....well, put up, with them...

This looks much better...


----------

